# Happy Easter



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would just like to extend a Happy Easter to all my friends here on the forum, the most important day in a Christian's life.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

You have that right. Here is an interesting little fact. In Russia the word for Sunday is literally translated "RESURRECTION".


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Atheists only account for 13% of Russian religious beliefs. The rest of the population is largely Christian Orthodox or Muslim and smaller percentages of other beliefs.

Hardly a Godless country.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Easter to all. More important than Christmas.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut.
HAPPY EASTER to all.

Just the leader of Russia is Godless.


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

A blessed, joyous Easter to all the followers out there. Keep the faith, while also remembering to share it.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Happy Easter to all the members here on MTF. 
I hope you are with loved one during this Easter weekend.
I am having my brother and our neighbors over for Sunday brunch.
I am smoking a ham on the Pitboss pellet grill, starting it at 1am Sunday morning...been soaking in brine since 8am. 
With Beefsteak rye bread, can corn, green beans, and yams. 
For dessert, chocolate french silk pie, fancy store bought cupcakes, and chocolate chip cookies.
No youngins as they all are grown and are making their own traditions. 
Where has the time gone? 😳


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

May the Son Rise shine forever on us all. Happy Easter.


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

For SF Gal - What time do you want us over?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy Easter to everyone and there fanilies.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Atheists only account for 13% of Russian religious beliefs. The rest of the population is largely Christian Orthodox or Muslim and smaller percentages of other beliefs.
> 
> Hardly a Godless country.


Thanks.... I probably should NOT have posted that. It involves discussion beyond the scope and appropriateness of this forum. But the crux of it was the definition of the Russian word for Sunday which is accurate.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Easter to all! I am a big history buff and have been reading many non-fiction books re3 WWII. But, now it is becoming hard to read when You think about what is happening in the Ukraine it is the same. I will be praying for all under duress at this moment. 
I will be doing a whole leg of lamb studded with garlic on my weber grill using an indirect method.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The only indirect cooking I have done was a turkey on my Weber. Prettiest bird I ever saw and was good.
Good luck with your indirect. 
Have a good day tomorrow guys.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

MohawkMike said:


> Thanks.... I probably should NOT have posted that. It involves discussion beyond the scope and appropriateness of this forum. But the crux of it was the definition of the Russian word for Sunday which is accurate.


Probably shouldn't have brought up russa at all. We can get into lots of other stuff there. Religous and otherwise.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

mopac said:


> The only indirect cooking I have done was a turkey on my Weber. Prettiest bird I ever saw and was good.
> Good luck with your indirect.
> Have a good day tomorrow guys.


I love doing a small turkey on the weber with indirect cooking. It always seem to take less time than in the oven, and it does come out beautiful. You can also save the the drippings for gravy. I have taught all my children to make a good gravy - calories and fat once in a while won't hurt you (and it tastes good.).


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I cook a variety of things in the outdoor kitchen on the grill or on the griddle. Turkeys remain the exclusive responsibility of my wife to prepare in the oven.


----------

